#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 假如狼和龍發生戰爭...你認為結果是....

## 雷凱伊

狼和龍發生戰爭時.你認為結果是哪個

我認為龍贏 體型巨大是優點




> 開設討論串希望開版的這位朋友可以更充實一點文章內容
> 
> 可以舉例更深入的情況或是想法
> 
> 這樣比較容易讓大家明白您所想傳達的意境
> 
> 充實的文章能讓樂園的朋友們更加融入，討論起來也比較有趣
> 
> P.S 凡有主觀立場的朋友請不要過於激進，討論是種交流不是打仗

----------


## 阿翔

其實我覺得他們不大可能會發生戰爭，
要打的也應該是先打人類吧…
不過要是真的打起來一定會天翻天覆，
大概會兩敗俱傷，因為兩種生物也有自己的特殊能力啊。
龍不但體形巨大魔法能力強，亦是絕頂的聰明，
不過他們的戰爭之心卻不算太強，而且也不是群體的生物；
狼體形是小，不會有回復能力又對魔法一竅不通，
但他們卻是最合作、最勇猛、永不退縮和投降的生物。
所以囉~他們各有特點，
我們也許不會知道誰勝誰負吧。

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

我有點不喜歡這樣的事發生....

但是如果會發生，我希望兩者都能平安

因為狼是我喜歡的第二大，但是龍卻是我生命中的第一

所以我的結論是兩者達到共識，並消滅人類(為什麼！！

----------


## 許狼中將

當然中將不希望有這種戰爭！生物都應該清楚共同的敵人是誰！！
但若不幸的開戰了，中將會加入狼軍的一方戰鬥。
並與敵人奮戰到底！！

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

怎麼辦
龍 ? 狼 ?

是小獸一體兩面~這叫我怎樣接受  :jcdragon-ahh:  

如果真的發生戰爭~看白天黑夜吧~
因為小獸是白天為龍 黑夜為狼

若真的發生小獸負責治療~不要參加

不過共同敵人應該是人類吧~~
不要這樣傷害彼此  :lupe_cry:  

如果這樣~那小獸該如何是好
兩個都是我的第一名@@.....

結果還是握手停戰
(人家在問什麼 你在回什麼~炸飛)

----------


## 影曲

虎族收漁翁之利（  :jcdragon-hehe:  

-------
爭鬥是必然的，但是爭法就有很多種了＝w＝

如果只是純粹上的討論戰鬥的話，虎家也覺得龍會贏(pk)

但是如果是說"戰爭的話"，狼的數量還有組織能力也不能小看唷：3

----------


## 獠也

不要戰爭是最好的!!!
當然如果打起來的話...
我不會支持任何一方的...
畢竟我不喜歡戰爭
雖然我也認為龍會贏(爆!!!)

----------


## 德雷克

這個議題.......
當然最好不要發生
龍和狼各有不同的專長和攻擊方式。
不過，戰爭總是我們在這和平為重的21世紀不希望放看到的。

----------


## fwiflof

這...........
不管是哪方面都差太多了.......
無從比較吧.......
真打起來的話，幽還是別參加吧.......
毀天滅地的力量可不是好玩的............
私心是狼贏，可是硬要比的話應該是龍贏吧.....

----------


## wingwolf

這個完全就沒有可比性嘛！

一個是現實生物，一個是幻想生物
現實生物的實力已經是板上釘釘的了
而幻想生物則是想多強就多強，想多弱就多弱
所以根本沒有辦法比啊~~~~~~


如果兩邊都變成幻想生物的話……

龍族成員： 東洋龍（很多種了），西洋龍（也很多種了），蛇形龍，蜥蜴形龍，龍坐騎以及他們的騎士……

然後——

狼族成員： 普通狼，冬狼、座狼以及他們的巨人族同伴，狂暴狼（這個就有很多種了），狼坐騎以及他們的領導者騎士，狼精靈以及他們的魔法召喚師，不死之身的狂暴狼人，合成狼生物，狂暴獵犬以及他們的主人，地獄犬……等……等……等……等……
（好吧，我想象力又爆發了）

所以說
完全沒有可比性

最後私心投狼了  :Mr. Green:  [炸

----------


## 君尼爾獅

不要!不要!不要!> <
和平相處比較好~我認為雙方合作幹掉人比較好
不過如果是問誰贏.....應該是龍沒錯吧.....體型、空投、噴火....

----------


## 飄飄

唔

別打了~ 合起來打人類吧...
                   ↓↓
 就等於            雙贏  !!

但是在下還是投了狼 XD"

----------


## 雷凱伊

哈哈~
看來大家的意見都不同阿
但是在幾天下來我發現...投兩敗俱傷開始比龍贏少了  :jcdragon-pet:  
我弟弟喜歡狼 他看到這樣的投票結果之後開始大哭 [jcdragon-shock-ebby]

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

所以也就是說，所有狼版的好友是絕對不會讓這事發生

應該說...不會有狼.龍友希望兩旁其中一邊受傷

----------


## GOOSE

這裡有一個甚是適合這個問題的歇後語==
關雲長戰秦瓊－亂了朝代,挨不上(兩者根本就是不同朝代的人)

基本上這個問題假設的有勉強……

和某羽所說的差不多

呃
不過龍是魔法系的生物外加刀槍不入之類的
基本上是殺不掉的……
狼贏的機率我覺得是一隻手就可以算出來

但是心裡最堅定覺得兩種壓根打不起來
於是選擇了
沒意見

恩
就是這樣……

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

阿阿....先不提戰爭 龍跟狼都是不喜歡戰爭的動物 應該不至於互鬥吧XD
像樓上幾位大大說的一樣~ 要打也是會先圍毆人類XDD
但如果真要打起來 我認為也得算數量...
如果數目相當 那龍的優勢就非常大...不僅能飛 還能使用魔法...
但狼比較多的話 那就不一定了XD 畢竟狼合作無間...
所以我選兩敗俱傷XD

恩...還有....不要真的打起來呀>口< 要打打人類出氣就好((吶喊

----------


## 路卡利歐

不管是狼還是龍..立場應該都一樣
大家都是朋友..戰爭要是發生了..也沒有好處
還不如大家團結在一起會比較好..

----------


## 幻影紅虎

我絕得狼會贏
因為龍族白天會石化
白天去打勝算更強
難道你們是夜行神龍嗎?

----------


## 狼王白牙

本狼已經跟龍族簽訂聯盟

要戰爭的話也是我們聯手打擊共同的敵人

這世界上有著不喜歡龍的騎士  不喜歡狼的獵人  攻擊著我們

為了我們的生存  奮戰  !!!

雖然離題了但我認為結果是我們簽訂了和平條約, 就跟我們在這樂園上共存著

----------


## 蘿蔔

雖然很希望狼能勝利
但實力對比來看，還是龍佔有決定壓倒性的優勢
當然不考慮科技力量和智力差別的話，光靠牙齒和爪子是打不過會噴火，能飛，還能用尾巴抽，用牙咬的龍的

----------


## 夜陌客

我覺得以飛行能力和體型方面~~
龍就有壓倒性的勝利了~~

不過我覺得~
龍跟狼是不會爆發這種大規模的戰爭~~
因為沒有要打鬥的需要吧!!




> 我絕得狼會贏
> 因為龍族白天會石化
> 白天去打勝算更強
> 難道你們是夜行神龍嗎?


並不是所有的龍都會石化的啊!!
夜行神龍應該算是比較特別的物種吧!!
而且夜行神龍最早也不是只有晚上才能活動~~
是因為被下咒了~~
另外~
應該是要把他們放到跟月亮一樣高的地方~~
又要加上是夜晚才能活動吧!!
(迪士尼的卡通是這樣的!!)

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

寡龍認為這種情形發生的機率可以說是趨近於零

因此不予置評

反而覺得和凡人發動戰爭的可能性比較高一些

----------


## 嵐霖

事實上也不一定啦@@
如果龍與狼發生戰爭...
由於龍體積龐大，無法容納太多
而狼可以使用狼海戰術..可是經常分裂
所以可能會產生你推我推大家推的局面吧@@
純屬個人意見

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯.........
me選-----不知道/沒意見
因為萬事都有無限的可能(什麼爛理由)
說不定會發生"奇蹟"也說不定

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，蒼我選不知道/沒意見

不過非常希望狼族跟龍族不要開戰說...

要打也是先去打人類才對XD

----------


## 佛蒙特

打什麼架呀?
可能打一打就突然攻擊起人類吧(?
雖然咖哩投了兩敗俱傷
可是不管結果如何
咖哩都會加入狼軍助陣(私心就是這樣啦

----------


## 火龍

這場戰爭最好就不要發生!
要是真的發生了
我是兩邊也不會幫助的
因為戰爭只會令兩族的數目銳減
因此我會當調停兩方的角色

但打起上來,我想是龍得勝
龍的魔法力強,體型龐大,回復力強
一個招式已經殺了不少狼...

其實與其引發龍狼戰爭
不如兩族合作
一起討伐人類
不是嗎?

----------


## 羽翔

這種戰爭最好還是不要發生的好阿...
要不然應該會兩敗俱傷的吧....
反正結果一定不會是好的

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不過如果我加入狼族的話贏的可能機率蠻大的吧....(因為我會直接用我的實體化影子來攻擊=W=


與其要雙方發生戰爭不如直接攻擊人類好...
人類可是我們共通的敵人呢!

----------


## dh52339237

恩.....

我覺得如果真的發生了戰爭

龍是會贏的.....

雖然我兩者都很喜歡....

但畢竟龍有壓倒性的勝利

----------


## 小火龍

與我們為敵的並不是某個對象，而是那種觀念。

BY 煌 大和

----------


## 路過的狗

狗狗覺得狼跟龍應該不會打起來

既然都是獸應該會好好的相處才對

狗狗是愛好和平的XD

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

不要阿....                                                                                         

我們的敵人應該是人類才對阿                                                                       

怎麼能互相打起來呢                                                                       

就算要打那也要先打完人類之後                                                                       

以不傷害過大的方式打                                                                       

不過最好還是不要打的好                                                                       

不然到時候如果兩敗俱傷被人類偷襲就不好了

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

只感到好奇的是，名名投票是說狼與龍的戰爭，怎麼指針都能跳到人類身上去？

----------


## 雪印狼

雙方達成協議一起功打人類(!?
其實戰爭這種是只有人類做得出來
動物們會出手傷害對方通常是遇到危及生命危險的事
不然平常大家事和樂融融的

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

龍會贏吧 制空能力 可以飛 還可以往地上掃射噴吐攻擊

啥都有 白龍噴冷氣 紅龍噴火 藍龍噴閃電 黑龍噴腐蝕液 綠龍噴毒氣

還有金屬色系列 例如說金龍會噴睡眠氣體之類的狀態攻擊

亞種侏儒藍龍還會噴吐純粹的瑪那能量(類似光束砲)

除了少數有翅膀的狼(或是幻想類型的狼)可以跟牠們一較高下之外

其他的同胞不就被啾咪 還是不要打吧 啾咪

龍失去了在地上的夥伴 也難以對抗外界那些有的沒的邪惡人類雷~



還有 夜行神龍 應該不是龍 而比較接近石像怪Gargoyle(炸

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我不希望這種事情會發生ˊˋ

狼和龍應該可以好好的相處

一起守護著這世界的和平

別讓人類破壞了自然環境

所以我不認為它會發生

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

因為被殺而去殺
因為去殺而被殺
這樣殺來殺去真的有結果嗎?
(以上引用鋼彈seed的卡佳里的名言)

就算要殺
也要去殺那些人類才對阿
怎麼能讓漁翁得利?


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    雖然我想支持狼
不過這裡是龍版......(被毆)

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

獥不喜歡戰爭嘎QAQ
而且狼和龍在獥的心中都是第一名Q^Q
所以不要打起來最好O^O!!
龍的體型大.也能夠到高空尋找敵人
狼的體型小.身手非常的靈敏，可以鑽到任何的小地方..

狼跟龍合作吧OAO!!!!!!!

----------


## 奇比斯克

龍贏~~ 體型巨大是個優勢 
狼怎麼拚也拚不過巨龍 用爪子??
刀~ 槍~ 想接近龍都很難了
龍的爪子隨便一揮 就算是小龍也會受傷吧

----------


## 月現.

吾乃和平愛好者!
而且狼和龍都是我的最愛的說.....



話雖如此啦~不過兩個打起來的話應該是龍勝吧!?(如果沒有意外的話)

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

如果不包含任何的魔法
狼也是有機會幹掉龍(飛累休息時)但是龍能造成的破壞力還是比較大,狼體型小
所以應該會變成漫長的游擊戰
可是不太可能會發生這種沒必要的戰爭,又不是打獵沒事去找查做什麼

----------


## s18815660

在一般電影故事以及一些民間傳說中

龍是有魔法的，在對打的狀況下。

在空中做出攻擊的龍。

在地面熟西一切的狼

龍的勝出率我覺得比較高

----------


## 亞格雷特

本狼覺得應該是兩敗俱傷吧!
龍和狼都各有優勢和弱點
也都有其中比較厲害的高手
真的打起來的話
兩邊都會損失慘重
當然最好的情況是不要打
先去打人類吧!

----------


## 黑蒼龍P.C

本龍是全心支持兩族和平的喔 所以是絕不希望彼此發生戰爭的

如果真的發生戰爭 小龍就保持中立 可是會幫忙醫治兩軍傷患 並協助兩軍談判

雖然小龍覺得龍贏的機率比較大(有空中優勢還有魔法)

當然最好的情況是兩族合作 共同對抗人類

總而言之 口號一句：神聖的龍狼聯盟萬歲！

----------


## 默虎

基於某個因素

狼和龍要打起來的機率實在是太低太低

雖然我都不希望兩敗俱傷

但是

龍有強大的攻擊力

狼有迅速敏捷的身體

其中一方想要打贏

想必也是要戰爭許久吧?

----------


## 小藍龍

我是沒意見的那方(炸
但是發生戰爭的話希望不要波及到無辜的龍阿~~~~
蔽龍絕對不會參與戰爭這種血腥的事情(好像有點假裝清高

--------------------------分隔島~~阿不是!是分隔線-------------
但是如果發生戰爭的話...

狼族&龍族首相在宅邸對著類似總統的狼&龍說:大王可以準備戰爭了(遞上一個按鈕
類似總統的龍&狼:喔!(按下按鈕((一堆飛彈,核彈,原子彈發射
(碰~!碰~!碰~!
新聞報導:請各位龍族或是狼族的獸們快進防空洞避難,目前在天空已出現許多疑似爆炸的光點請...啊~~~(爆炸發生在記者旁
連線中斷.......................

----------


## 狼の寂

小寂是認為呢 因該是龍會贏沒錯
畢竟天生的體型優勢,再加上傳說中龍的皮膚、鱗片都是很硬的,用劍也不一定砍的穿
那更何況是狼牙呢?

雖然狼群很團結,不過就算再團結我想應該光是一隻龍的存在狼群就無法抵禦了

當然,以上情況是在"正常世界"的假設下

但若是一個有著魔法與強大力量的世界,那就另當別論了
這樣的話或許就會有能打敗龍族的狼出現?? :jcdragon-spin1: 

其實若是能和平相處當然是最好
畢竟說到底,狼跟龍最大的敵人還是人類呀!

人類<<無比貪婪、自私的存在 :jcdragon-bite:

----------


## 紅峽青燦

拿真實生物跟傳說生物比恰當嗎?
又或是說，這有意義嗎?

----------


## wingwolf

雖然以前回過整理過，不過介於大概大家沒看到不我是說在知識上有了些差距，所以再來一遍⊙ω⊙

幻想生物和現實生物的比較根本及其不公平+不合理+沒意義啊（掩面
要比就大家一起幻想化然後再比嘛:3

龍的部份應該沒必要再列表了，好一些資料不管是中古日本北歐希臘神話大家都應該很清楚了吧:3（是嗎？
至於近代小說和傳說中的龍……認真點想說那真的是神話中的“龍”嗎？明明就是YY（炸
不忍說其實神話里的龍地位和實力其實不怎樣的~~~~~~
中古里的龍很多是神仙的坐騎和僕從，即使是四海龍王也是類似于降雨官員(?)一樣的角色~~~ 哦，還有被後羿殺死的水火之怪、九人頭巨蛇身的相柳~
不過鐘山之神的極光之燭龍和足以食象且弄得山崩地裂蜀道難的巴蛇想必還是很Nice的:3
北歐的龍，守護寶藏的惡龍法夫那？（直接死在人類英雄的劍下(?)），世界之蛇耶夢加得和神一般(?)啃噬著世界樹根的尼德赫克看來是主力:3
日本神話，如果八歧大蛇算龍的話:3 哦哦超強的白狼天照大神！（←等一下有奇怪的東西亂入了！）
希臘神話，百首之龍祖提豐？龍頭的喀邁拉？蛇首的美杜莎？九頭的海德拉Hydra？
是說有“神之力”的龍有，但真正作為“神”的龍似乎很少？（遠目

然後我們(?)的大狼族：
既然蛇也歸於龍了，那麼，中古和日本神話中都有各種狐狸各種狼妖(?)，還有能力已經可以食月的天狗(?)什麽的~~ 不忍又想讓天照大神亂入WWW（不）
啊差點忘記上古四大凶獸之一的惡犬渾沌:3
說起來在日本神話中狼是山神和豐收之神，再說起來在中國一些地方性民間傳說里，狼也是山神，甚至騰格裡的使者(?):3 ~~~~~
豐收之神的傳說在一些歐洲國家也存在~
古埃及神話中的狼，不用多說大家都知道了吧——冥界和亡者之神阿努比斯在此:3
希臘神話，啊說起來希臘神話里好多主神都和狼關係不一般啊:3 冥界的守護者、地獄之獵犬刻耳柏洛斯，泰坦神革律翁的雙頭犬俄耳托斯~
對了，說到極光的燭龍，咱犬科也有芬蘭神話的狐狸之火:3
以及印第安神話中，擁有神之力的造人者，郊狼凱歐蒂
重頭戲顯然是北歐神話啊，主神奧丁座下的兩條神之獵犬，滴著血斑的地獄之犬加爾姆，吞噬太陽和明月的雙狼斯庫爾和哈提
以及——頂天立地，足以吞噬世間萬物，世界之末日、諸神之黃昏的禍首，連眾神都恐懼的——巨狼芬里爾參上！
沒錯不要懷疑，狼族的神明比例真的占很大:3


列了個表，發現果斷這根本打不起來啊WWWWWWW
尤其是希臘來的那些，提豐表示：我的四個孩子你們想幹嘛？WWWWWWWWWWWWW
然後芬里爾完爆剩下的大量龍→_→
即使算上耶夢加得（耶：是老哥！我才不要和老哥打WWW(?)）

狼族萬歲！（被——拖——走————

----------


## 狼王白牙

以兩者之間的諸神來說果然還是狼族占有很大的比例  :wuffer_howl: ，
就神力來說，哪一種族的神比較多，誰就會贏了。
感謝知識淵博的羽狼分享神話資訊 ：３

當時也回應過這個主題，可是現在來想一下，
戰爭的發生必然要有利益上的衝突，否則為甚麼要以命相搏呢？

而就生物學來說，只有兩者生態棲位（Ecological niche）相同，才會發生競爭問題。
如果一個種族生活在森林、草原、冰原、山間，一個種族生活在洞穴、雲端、山巔、深海、湖泊
為什麼打得起來呢？

不如這樣吧，傳說中的龍喜歡財寶，尤其是黃金。這些黃金以公噸的型態儲存在世界各國的金庫中。
而狼呢，因為生存地盤減少不得不與牧民爭奪地盤。
而牧民呢？生活也並不是很富裕，比起住在都市裡的人類來說，生活又艱苦。所謂城鄉差距呢。

乾脆彼此利益相同的龍、狼、部分人類一起把城市占領了，
龍得到黃金，狼得到棲息地，牧民得到安定的生活。而城市汙染減少了，天上的龍，水體中的龍會過得很清爽。
互利三贏，龍獸聯合軍萬歲～

----------


## 龍羅炎

狼和龍的不能有戰爭阿~~~

因為...因為我有朋友是狼阿QAQ

----------


## 翠龍

我會投龍會贏，原因很簡單因為龍有翅膀還會噴火，而狼只是人數重多而已，又沒翅膀，不能飛，因此龍有絕對的制空權，還有噴不玩的火，除非對戰時有颱風或有特殊地型逼著龍下來打，只要狼善用地型並利用人數多的優勢，採正確的隊形，就有不底的機率會贏，但這很難說

----------


## 雷爾卡魯

投了兩敗俱傷~
在自己的想像空間裡面試試看
結果就是這樣
為了不要太過不公平
所以是這樣搭配的
普通狼+體型相等普通龍
狼獸人+體型相等龍獸人
加入魔法或自然力的情形也是一樣哦
不過似乎就不用再擔心體型問題了

----------


## 鳄作剧

如果有遠程攻擊的技術的話，像是魔法甚至簡單的噴火，一般龍都會贏吧，畢竟沒遠程攻擊的技術就輸在起跑點上了，
當然，如果狼也有的話就看誰科技和生物的水平高了。

----------

